# I'm Engaged!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Guys & Gals....

Just thought iÂ´d let you all know that yesterday my girlfriend Gemma said yes to becoming my wife....

Beautiful moment as we were by the port in Puerto Banus, sun was shining, blue skies, beach, yaughts and a nice ring she fancied that just happened to be in the shop window next to us haha....

So my modding will be kerbed for the moment as we need to save for August 09 but obviously iÂ´ll stay on the scene!

Adz

P.S No Dean.... its not a cover up.... lol


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations Mate,


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Adam..

So you have another more important girl in your life from now on, well just make sure she thinks that, and that you spend more money on her 

Joking aside, well done dude..

Happy days forever..


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats mate - don't hang around to long before you set a date else you will never get back to the modding!

Kev


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Adam...but won't Cam be jealous? :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

Hes got his own fiancee to worry about!

Cam will always be my special boy :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Congratulations Adam 

Mark


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A wee piece of advice for you tho....in the run up to the wedding, your better-half will have lots of wierd and wonderful ideas, just let her have her way (it will be easier for you in the long run) - start how you mean to go on eh? I have been training phope for November and he is getting the idea (slowly I may add) :twisted: 

I'm probably soooooo in trouble when he reads this but hey ho........

Hev x :-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> your better-half will have lots of wierd and wonderful ideas, just let her have her way


...and this is just nature's way of preparing you for pregnancy - it you think women are weird during weddings, wait, just wait!

Congrats btw!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

hey adam congratulations dude....you did it then wasnt to scary was it!!!!
so you didn't get the ring from that website link you sent me then :wink: :lol: 
anyway hope your holiday is going well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats mate I am sure I will find some one to buy my extra set of rear light tints now you have stopped modding :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one mate.

(The moment wasn't spoiled by a group of drunken Devonian girls on their Hen week was it?)


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

congratz dude!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice one Adam mate....congratulations

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Nice one Adam mate....congratulations
> 
> Matt


 You next then Matt :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats mate I am sure I will find some one to buy my extra set of rear light tints now you have stopped modding :wink:


I hope youÂ´re joking!!! That was arranged PRE-PROPOSAL haha!!

Thanks people for all yr comments and good wishes.... Hev, iÂ´ll bare in mind all your advice, iÂ´m hoping that weÂ´ll be able to reach amicable compromises (yeah right!!!)

*Jutty* - Hey hop along!! How is it being back to work? You couldnt have the broken leg excuse forever! Did you sell the TTR? Hopefully not! Lucky for me Gemma found another ring that she loved, didnt save anything mind! Maybe catch up at Ace Cafe on monday if yr coming?

*Kell* - Theres plenty of drunken essex girls on hen nights here but luckily most of them are in other parts!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> P.S No Dean.... its not a cover up.... lol


Pah!

Believe it when I see the wedding photos old chap!! :wink:

Congratulations dude!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Modding does not have to stop" 

You must have a wedding list to write!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh thanks adam, now the missus will be expecting me to do the same...... ive been getting earache for the past year :roll:

congrats and all the best mate :wink: :-*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats Adam cam must be devastated


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Congrat's Adam.

I take it you'll be buying a pair of proper shoes for the big day and not wearing your favourite sandals!! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> *Kell* - Theres plenty of drunken essex girls on hen nights here but luckily most of them are in other parts!


Actually, I meant in Puerto Banus.

You said you proposed there adn I assumed it was last week. My missus (and 14 of the Hen's friends) were also there and I wondered if you'd had to avoid them.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kell said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > *Kell* - Theres plenty of drunken essex girls on hen nights here but luckily most of them are in other parts!
> ...


lol - i see!! Well iÂ´ve seen a fair few groups of girls but now i only have eyes for one its hard to take much notice... :wink:

*Rob *- Cam will get over it.... in the end....

*Dean* - Wanna come out to spain and take the photos next year for yrself?! Paid of course!!

*TT2BMW* - THEY WERENT BLOODY SANDALS!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Guys & Gals....
> 
> Just thought iÂ´d let you all know that yesterday my girlfriend Gemma said yes to becoming my wife....
> 
> ...


Congratulations. But i'll save the full accolade for when you actually complete the deal. :wink:

And why wait for Aug 2009? Spend less and do it in Aug 2008. :idea:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Cam will get over it.... in the end....
> 
> *Dean* - Wanna come out to spain and take the photos next year for yrself?! Paid of course!!


I'd love to come over and take some photo's of your wife buddy.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Cam will get over it.... in the end....
> ...


 :lol:

Congrats Adam, know how you feel when I have to stop saving for the wedding I think the modding will really become a money pit (if it isn't already).


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations Adam!! Well done! Such a great feeling.

I just got married last weekend (17th) and we had the best time ... prepare for your life to now become consumed with wedding organisation - just keep your head down, say yes a lot, and keep the cheque book handy!!


----------

